# Centurion LRS Fully Backfire in "M"



## dieterAschmitz (19. Oktober 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260302818812&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123




Details zum Artikel:
Centurion Backfire LRS Größe "M" / 46 cm CUSTUM Aufbau (Baukasten)



Backfire LRS 17"

Kurzes, 560er Oberrohr

Farbe: Schwarz / Silber



Zustand: Sehr gut, 



1 Kratzer im Oberrohr v. anlehnen, Scheuerstellen der Züge

Kein Chainsuck, kein Sturz sondern sehr gepflegter Zustand --> 

SIEHE BILDER von Tretlager / Hinterbau und Kettenstrebe 

Top gewartetes 2t Bike (ca.750 Km)

Aufbau auch für Scheibenbremse möglich!



Gabel Rock Shox Pilot SL 100 mm (Luft / Öl)ca.1685 gr - Top in Schuß (siehe Bild)

Tuning: Nagelneuer Dämpfer German Answer Light 08 (vor 120 Km eingebaut) leichter und sensibler als der Vorgänger. Mit Feder für ewige Haltbarkeit!

Leichte Laufräder à

Vorne: XT/Mavic /DT Speichen

Hinten: XTR / Mavic Ceramic  / DT Speichen

Schwalbe Bereifung

Pedale - ohne

XT Shadow Schaltwerkà  Nagelneu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHIMANO Rapidfire 9 FACH

Shimano Bremsgriff rechts / Avid Bremskörper hinten - Zug durchgängig verlegt!

*Magura HS 33 silver vorne !!! NEUE Bremsbeläge 

*(Alternativ und auf Wunsch kann ich auch eine XT V-Brake anbauen.)

Ritchey Sattelstütze (27,2)

3TT Vorbau

Ritchey Lenker silber(auf dem Bild ist ein Rizer montiert, meine Frau fährt jetzt das Rad)

Statt des Ritchey Flat gebe ich aber auch gern den Rizer dazu - ist sehr komfortabel

Specialized Schraubgriffe weiß (nicht auf dem Bild)

*Sattel Flite / Ninse Carbon / Ti / Damping System 

*(Alternativ kann ich einen Fizik GOBI in silber /grau anbauen)



Verkauf wegen Neuanschaffung des gleichen Bikes allerdings jetzt als....Backfire CARBON - )))



Das Bike ist absolut Streßfrei und ohne Macken - der Hinterbau spricht Top an ohne zu wippen. 

Lange Touren oder der kurze Rides sind immer ein Genuß - 

das Bike fährt sich unglaublich spritzig und sicher. 

Durch das spezielle Hinterbausystem sehr sensibel und wippfrei (auch im Wiegetritt!!!)

Selbst nach einigen Stunden im Sattel ist noch  alles fit.

Alle Züge sind komplett durchgängig verlegt. 

Schrauberpartys sind hier nicht nötig. 

Außer Putzen - Öl und Brunox muß an dem Bike nichts gemacht werden. Federelemente halten die Luft über Wochen konstant. 

Ok - ist ja auch nicht wirklich viel gefahren worden!



Das Bike wird OHNE Tacho / Flaschenhalter / Klingel J und Pumpe verkauft!!!



Vorher gefahrene Bikes: 

Manitou FS / Specialized Stumpfjumper FSR / Spezialized EPIC 

Noch im Fahrbetrieb Steppenwolf Tundra Marathon -das kommt auch bald zu Ebay 



Probefahrt: Jederzeit und gerne in / um Düren Aachen möglich!



Also - ihr bietet hier auch ein super schönes - sicheres und schnelles Bike!



Abholung in Düren bei >Aachen oder auch in Euskirchen  möglich sonst TOP-Versendung via Hermes ca. 37.-Euro









BACKFIRE LRS Testberichte (Auszüge/gekürzt)



MB 05



"Das innovative Konzept stiehlt den anderen Testbikes glatt die Schau. Das ist ja der Hammer.

Mit dem Bike würde ich sofort einen Marathon fahren", 

strahlt MB-Chefredakteur Olaf Beck. Kein Wunder, denn so sensibel wie das LRS-System sprechen nur wenige Hinterbauten an. 

Dabei arbeitet das Low- Ratio-System eher unauffällig, indem es Schlägen die Spitze nimmt. 

Der Gesamteindruck lässt sich in einem Wort zusammenfassen: harmonisch. 

"Als Testsieger profiliert sich das CENTURION. Das LRS 1 ist erste Wahl für komfortorientierte Vielfahrer und Marathonisti."





BACKFIRE LRS 1





Das Herz eines Bikes ist der Rahmen. Viel zitiert, weil wahr. 

Das Backfire LRS 1 beweist das eindrucksvoll. Mit der relativ komfortablen Sitzposition, 

punktgenauer wie unaufgeregter Lenkung und einem herausragenden Hinterbau haben die LRS-Fullys von Centurion schon so manchen Testsieg abgeräumt. 



Der Hinterbau (...) spricht hauchzart schon auf feine Vibrationen an und bleibt von 

Pedaleinflüssen doch unbeeindruckt. Toll! 



(...) Mit diesem Fahrwerk nimmt Centurion in dieser Preisklasse keiner die Butter vom Brot.





04/2007



"Centurion stellt den ausgefallensten Rahmen dieses Tests... Das Rahmendesign lässt zwei Flaschenhalter zu, die Meßwerte stimmen. 

Auf dem Trail erntet das auffällige Backfire gerade durch sein unauffälliges Fahrverhalten Lob. 

Es klettert gut (leichte Laufräder!) und fährt bergab sicher (langer Radstand)."



Testurteil: Sehr gut



02/2007



"Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt: Die MB-Leser haben das Backfire LRS unter die Top-Bikes in der Marathon-Kategorie gewählt. 

Kein Wunder, für ambitionierte Schnellfahrer steht das Test-Centurion perfekt da."



Fazit: Das Centurion fährt sich schnell in die Herzen schneller Biker, 

die maximale Kontrolle im anspruchsvollen Gelände und etwas Restkomfort für lange Runden suchen. 

Ein klarer Kauftipp für Marathonisti ()



Testurteil: Sehr gut 







05/2005



(...) Hinter der Optik eines reinrassigen Cross-Country-Bikes steckt ein Multi-Talent, 

das man ruhigen Gewissens auch Touren-Bikern empfehlen kann (...) Das Fahrwerk spricht supersensibel an. 



 Allround-Talent mit harmonischem Fahrwerk und agilem Handling



Testurteil: Sehr gut







04/2005



"Das Backfire mit seinem LRS Hinterbausystem ist mittlerweile seit ein paar Jahren bewährt.

Das Konzept hat von Anfang an überzeugt (...). 

Der hohe Komfortfaktor des Bikes macht lange Ausfahrten zum Genuss, auch zerklüftete Gelände fürchtet es nicht." 





BACKFRE LRS



07/2007



"Seit fünf Jahren setzt Centurion auf das bewährte und bereits in vielen MB-Tests hochgelobte Hinterbau-System LRS. 

Der Hinterbau überzeugt nicht nur durch sein sensibles Ansprechverhalten, 

sondern ist aufgrund seiner Konstruktionsweise robust und langlebig."



Testurteil: Sehr gut











07/2006



(...) Fazit: Leichtfüßig fließt das CENTURION über die Trails, schnell und dabei noch komfortabel punktet er am Berg  

ein echter Alleskönner für anspruchsvolle Tourenfahrer. Das Baukastensystem ermöglicht die Wunschausstattung  toll. 



Testurteil : Sehr gut 







05/2006



Wendig, schnell und äußerst spritzig, so gefällt das Centurion auf CC-Pisten. 



Testurteil: Sehr gut







04/2006



Mit einem der besten Hinterbauten, toller Ausstattung und seiner Vielseitigkeit empfiehlt sich das komfortable, 

leichte Backfire LRS für alle Gelegenheiten.



Testurteil: Sehr gut





03/2006



( ... ) Entsprechend feuert das Backfire über die Teststrecken. 

Bei allem Vortrieb bleibt aber noch eine gehörige Portion Restkomfort erhalten. 

So einet sich der Schwaben- Pfeil nicht nur für harte CC-Einsätze, sondern auch für Marathons oder 24-h-Rennen. ( ... )



Fazit : Schnell und vielseitig  das Backfire spielt sich mit unerwartet hohem Komfort 

in die Herzen aller sportliche Bikers. ( ... )  



Testurteil : Sehr gut







04/2005



"Das Backfire bietet in dieser Preisklasse eine Ausstattung vom Feinsten. 

(...) Mit dem Centurion gehts zur Sache. Eine sportliche Sitzposition 

sorgt für mächtig Vortrieb und macht das Backfire auch an schweißtreibenden Anstiegen zum Kletterkönig."













01/2005



Fazit der Redaktion: Der sportliche Alleskönner von CENTURION punktet außer mit seinem satten Vortrieb 

vor allem mit dem hohen Komfort und einer alltagstauglichen Ausstattung. 

Somit sind neben hitzigen Trailjagden auch locker mal längere Touren drin. 







05/2004



"Komfort, Vorwärtsdrang und Ausstattung empfehlen das leichte CENTURION für sportliche Tourer, 

Vielfahrer und Alpencrosser."







12/2002



"Klasse Bike, fairer Preis: Tourer haben am variablen Federsystem ebenso Spaß 

wie Racer mit Komfortanspruch. Der Super-Rahmen erreicht Spitzenwerte bei der Spurstabilität 

und Wiegetrittsteifigkeit. Eine ideale Weiterentwicklung."   

Bergamont, Centurion, Fusion, Ghost, Giant, Rocky Mountain, Scott, Specialized, GT, Epic, Element, 



Privatverkauf, gebe keine Garantie keine Umtauschmöglichkeit keine Rücknahme etc. Gebe Ihnen die Möglichkeit sich den Artikel vor Ort anzuschauen. Mit Abgabe eine Gebots haben sie sich damit einverstanden erklärt. Bezahlung erfolgt auf das von mir hinterlegte Bankkonto per Überweisung

Centurion Backfire LRS Größe "M" / 46 cm CUSTUM Aufbau (Baukasten)



Backfire LRS 17"

Kurzes, 560er Oberrohr

Farbe: Schwarz / Silber



Zustand: Sehr gut, 



1 Kratzer im Oberrohr v. anlehnen, Scheuerstellen der Züge

Kein Chainsuck, kein Sturz sondern sehr gepflegter Zustand --> 

SIEHE BILDER von Tretlager / Hinterbau und Kettenstrebe 

Top gewartetes 2t Bike (ca.750 Km)

Aufbau auch für Scheibenbremse möglich!



Gabel Rock Shox Pilot SL 100 mm (Luft / Öl)ca.1685 gr - Top in Schuß (siehe Bild)

Tuning: Nagelneuer Dämpfer German Answer Light 08 (vor 120 Km eingebaut) leichter und sensibler als der Vorgänger. Mit Feder für ewige Haltbarkeit!

Leichte Laufräder à

Vorne: XT/Mavic /DT Speichen

Hinten: XTR / Mavic Ceramic  / DT Speichen

Schwalbe Bereifung

Pedale - ohne

XT Shadow Schaltwerkà  Nagelneu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SHIMANO Rapidfire 9 FACH

Shimano Bremsgriff rechts / Avid Bremskörper hinten - Zug durchgängig verlegt!

*Magura HS 33 silver vorne !!! NEUE Bremsbeläge 

*(Alternativ und auf Wunsch kann ich auch eine XT V-Brake anbauen.)

Ritchey Sattelstütze (27,2)

3TT Vorbau

Ritchey Lenker silber(auf dem Bild ist ein Rizer montiert, meine Frau fährt jetzt das Rad)

Statt des Ritchey Flat gebe ich aber auch gern den Rizer dazu - ist sehr komfortabel

Specialized Schraubgriffe weiß (nicht auf dem Bild)

*Sattel Flite / Ninse Carbon / Ti / Damping System 

*(Alternativ kann ich einen Fizik GOBI in silber /grau anbauen)



Verkauf wegen Neuanschaffung des gleichen Bikes allerdings jetzt als....Backfire CARBON - )))



Das Bike ist absolut Streßfrei und ohne Macken - der Hinterbau spricht Top an ohne zu wippen. 

Lange Touren oder der kurze Rides sind immer ein Genuß - 

das Bike fährt sich unglaublich spritzig und sicher. 

Durch das spezielle Hinterbausystem sehr sensibel und wippfrei (auch im Wiegetritt!!!)

Selbst nach einigen Stunden im Sattel ist noch  alles fit.

Alle Züge sind komplett durchgängig verlegt. 

Schrauberpartys sind hier nicht nötig. 

Außer Putzen - Öl und Brunox muß an dem Bike nichts gemacht werden. Federelemente halten die Luft über Wochen konstant. 

Ok - ist ja auch nicht wirklich viel gefahren worden!



Das Bike wird OHNE Tacho / Flaschenhalter / Klingel J und Pumpe verkauft!!!



Vorher gefahrene Bikes: 

Manitou FS / Specialized Stumpfjumper FSR / Spezialized EPIC 

Noch im Fahrbetrieb Steppenwolf Tundra Marathon -das kommt auch bald zu Ebay 



Probefahrt: Jederzeit und gerne in / um Düren Aachen möglich!



Also - ihr bietet hier auch ein super schönes - sicheres und schnelles Bike!



Abholung in Düren bei >Aachen oder auch in Euskirchen  möglich sonst TOP-Versendung via Hermes ca. 37.-Euro









BACKFIRE LRS Testberichte (Auszüge/gekürzt)



MB 05



"Das innovative Konzept stiehlt den anderen Testbikes glatt die Schau. Das ist ja der Hammer.

Mit dem Bike würde ich sofort einen Marathon fahren", 

strahlt MB-Chefredakteur Olaf Beck. Kein Wunder, denn so sensibel wie das LRS-System sprechen nur wenige Hinterbauten an. 

Dabei arbeitet das Low- Ratio-System eher unauffällig, indem es Schlägen die Spitze nimmt. 

Der Gesamteindruck lässt sich in einem Wort zusammenfassen: harmonisch. 

"Als Testsieger profiliert sich das CENTURION. Das LRS 1 ist erste Wahl für komfortorientierte Vielfahrer und Marathonisti."





BACKFIRE LRS 1





Das Herz eines Bikes ist der Rahmen. Viel zitiert, weil wahr. 

Das Backfire LRS 1 beweist das eindrucksvoll. Mit der relativ komfortablen Sitzposition, 

punktgenauer wie unaufgeregter Lenkung und einem herausragenden Hinterbau haben die LRS-Fullys von Centurion schon so manchen Testsieg abgeräumt. 



Der Hinterbau (...) spricht hauchzart schon auf feine Vibrationen an und bleibt von 

Pedaleinflüssen doch unbeeindruckt. Toll! 



(...) Mit diesem Fahrwerk nimmt Centurion in dieser Preisklasse keiner die Butter vom Brot.





04/2007



"Centurion stellt den ausgefallensten Rahmen dieses Tests... Das Rahmendesign lässt zwei Flaschenhalter zu, die Meßwerte stimmen. 

Auf dem Trail erntet das auffällige Backfire gerade durch sein unauffälliges Fahrverhalten Lob. 

Es klettert gut (leichte Laufräder!) und fährt bergab sicher (langer Radstand)."



Testurteil: Sehr gut



02/2007



"Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt: Die MB-Leser haben das Backfire LRS unter die Top-Bikes in der Marathon-Kategorie gewählt. 

Kein Wunder, für ambitionierte Schnellfahrer steht das Test-Centurion perfekt da."



Fazit: Das Centurion fährt sich schnell in die Herzen schneller Biker, 

die maximale Kontrolle im anspruchsvollen Gelände und etwas Restkomfort für lange Runden suchen. 

Ein klarer Kauftipp für Marathonisti ()



Testurteil: Sehr gut 







05/2005



(...) Hinter der Optik eines reinrassigen Cross-Country-Bikes steckt ein Multi-Talent, 

das man ruhigen Gewissens auch Touren-Bikern empfehlen kann (...) Das Fahrwerk spricht supersensibel an. 



 Allround-Talent mit harmonischem Fahrwerk und agilem Handling



Testurteil: Sehr gut







04/2005



"Das Backfire mit seinem LRS Hinterbausystem ist mittlerweile seit ein paar Jahren bewährt.

Das Konzept hat von Anfang an überzeugt (...). 

Der hohe Komfortfaktor des Bikes macht lange Ausfahrten zum Genuss, auch zerklüftete Gelände fürchtet es nicht." 





BACKFRE LRS



07/2007



"Seit fünf Jahren setzt Centurion auf das bewährte und bereits in vielen MB-Tests hochgelobte Hinterbau-System LRS. 

Der Hinterbau überzeugt nicht nur durch sein sensibles Ansprechverhalten, 

sondern ist aufgrund seiner Konstruktionsweise robust und langlebig."



Testurteil: Sehr gut











07/2006



(...) Fazit: Leichtfüßig fließt das CENTURION über die Trails, schnell und dabei noch komfortabel punktet er am Berg  

ein echter Alleskönner für anspruchsvolle Tourenfahrer. Das Baukastensystem ermöglicht die Wunschausstattung  toll. 



Testurteil : Sehr gut 







05/2006



Wendig, schnell und äußerst spritzig, so gefällt das Centurion auf CC-Pisten. 



Testurteil: Sehr gut







04/2006



Mit einem der besten Hinterbauten, toller Ausstattung und seiner Vielseitigkeit empfiehlt sich das komfortable, 

leichte Backfire LRS für alle Gelegenheiten.



Testurteil: Sehr gut





03/2006



( ... ) Entsprechend feuert das Backfire über die Teststrecken. 

Bei allem Vortrieb bleibt aber noch eine gehörige Portion Restkomfort erhalten. 

So einet sich der Schwaben- Pfeil nicht nur für harte CC-Einsätze, sondern auch für Marathons oder 24-h-Rennen. ( ... )



Fazit : Schnell und vielseitig  das Backfire spielt sich mit unerwartet hohem Komfort 

in die Herzen aller sportliche Bikers. ( ... )  



Testurteil : Sehr gut







04/2005



"Das Backfire bietet in dieser Preisklasse eine Ausstattung vom Feinsten. 

(...) Mit dem Centurion gehts zur Sache. Eine sportliche Sitzposition 

sorgt für mächtig Vortrieb und macht das Backfire auch an schweißtreibenden Anstiegen zum Kletterkönig."













01/2005



Fazit der Redaktion: Der sportliche Alleskönner von CENTURION punktet außer mit seinem satten Vortrieb 

vor allem mit dem hohen Komfort und einer alltagstauglichen Ausstattung. 

Somit sind neben hitzigen Trailjagden auch locker mal längere Touren drin. 







05/2004



"Komfort, Vorwärtsdrang und Ausstattung empfehlen das leichte CENTURION für sportliche Tourer, 

Vielfahrer und Alpencrosser."







12/2002



"Klasse Bike, fairer Preis: Tourer haben am variablen Federsystem ebenso Spaß 

wie Racer mit Komfortanspruch. Der Super-Rahmen erreicht Spitzenwerte bei der Spurstabilität 

und Wiegetrittsteifigkeit. Eine ideale Weiterentwicklung."   

Bergamont, Centurion, Fusion, Ghost, Giant, Rocky Mountain, Scott, Specialized, GT, Epic, Element, 



Privatverkauf, gebe keine Garantie keine Umtauschmöglichkeit keine Rücknahme etc. Gebe Ihnen die Möglichkeit sich den Artikel vor Ort anzuschauen. Mit Abgabe eine Gebots haben sie sich damit einverstanden erklärt. Bezahlung erfolgt auf das von mir hinterlegte Bankkonto per Überweisung


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260302818812&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:DE:1123




Ich verkaufe den Artikel weil:Neukauf Carbon LRS

Infos zum Versand:Hermes 39


----------

